# One month cat charter BVI/St Martin Feb/March 2014



## flashverde (Apr 3, 2001)

*One month charter BVI/St Martin Feb/March 2014*

I want to charter a 44 to 47' cat or 50' monohull for one month in the period of mid Feb to mid March, 2014. The charter would cover the BVI's but would also like to cover St Martin, Barts, Nevis and possibly Saba. 
I have talked to Ron at Long Term Charters which is a possibility but the boat cannot go to St Martin. 
During the 90's, I was in the term charter business on my own 50' monohull so I know the area quite well.
Thanks
Michael
954-540-3151


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

I can possibly help you with that charter. please email me at [email protected]


----------

